# force factor - NO product. how much should I be taking



## Floods7 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just ordered Force Factor, just because it was 3 bucks for a months supply as long as you cancel, and I already canceled, figured misewell try it out. 

this is the web site Force Factor

My ? is, the bottle says take 2-4 pills 30 min before breakfast and 2-4 pills before lunch. Are they just saying this so you use them up, or should I really be taking this much. So far I just take them before I work out.


----------



## gfellows (Jul 6, 2009)

I follow the recommended intake. I have seen some great results. I got them at forcefactorfree . com, for $2.99... I think we got the same deal and mine arrived really quickly!

sorry about the link, I was under 10 posts!


----------



## Danny Boy Gosse (Oct 23, 2009)

Tried to order this stuff but they say they can't ship to canada.
suggestions?


----------



## Gottork1967 (Jan 2, 2010)

well be careful ordering these free with shipping and handling crap, I got burnt for 325 bucks on FRS and some acai berry shit.. 

Its a HUGE scam going on right now and they REFUSE to give you your money back so make sure you order on a credit card so you can deny the charges.. The fed just got involved with this


----------

